
Celebrating Our 2 Year Simpleversary | Simple - Flenser
https://www.simple.com/blog/two-year-simpleversary
======
Flenser
They buried the lede, invitations are no longer necessary, you can sign up
now:

> In the past, we’ve used invitations to help manage new customer volume.
> Today, with a bigger team in place, we’re ready to ditch the wait list. Sign
> up now to get started in seconds, no invite necessary.

